# Really proud of my wife today



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

It home today and found that my wife had spent part of the day where our travel trailer is being worked on. She has really taken charge of this beast and it is coming along great. She had them put on another spare tire carrier and got it under coated to give it more protection and insulation. She had them go over all the lines, tanks, seals and electric. She got it raised up to make it more off road worthy. 

It is nice to have someone take charge and get it done. I did not have time. With the new axle and much larger and better tires and wheels she has it ready to bug out. GB


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

AWESOME sounds like both the WIFE and the trailer are real assets.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I'd love to see pictures of the trailer when its done.


----------



## Meerkat (May 31, 2011)

GrinnanBarrett said:


> It home today and found that my wife had spent part of the day where our travel trailer is being worked on. She has really taken charge of this beast and it is coming along great. She had them put on another spare tire carrier and got it under coated to give it more protection and insulation. She had them go over all the lines, tanks, seals and electric. She got it raised up to make it more off road worthy.
> 
> It is nice to have someone take charge and get it done. I did not have time. With the new axle and much larger and better tires and wheels she has it ready to bug out. GB


 Good on her, we women can get her done sometimes.:beercheer:


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Doe's she have a sister?


----------



## GrinnanBarrett (Aug 31, 2012)

*YOu don't want her!*



Caribou said:


> Doe's she have a sister?


She has two but not like her. She is one of the girls who took care of her mom at our house till mom was 101 years old. Unfortunately, her mom lost so much memory she could not take care of her anymore as she started falling constantly. My wife is person with her own tool sets. I gave them to her because she wants to do things on her own. I have been lucky. GB


----------

